# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Gyprocking over asbestos

## jaypee

Hi,  
I have found a small amount of asbestos on my ceiling lining and was wondering about the possibility of just gyprocking over the entire area? Is it possible? Is it better to have it removed? 
jaypee

----------


## Rod Dyson

Jaypee if you are sure it is asbestos and not fiber cement sheet, the obvious answer is that it is best to have it removed. 
However asbestos sheeting will not pose an imediate threat if it is,
a) painted and sealed
B) not broken 
C) not cut or drilled etc. 
It is possible to sheet straight over it, although I could not recommend leaving it there. Having said that, there is an awfull lot of asbestos sheeting in the community not causing any one any grief, unless tampered with. 
Cheers 
Rod Dyson

----------


## Bluegum

I had thought about just sheeting over the fibro at home.  I decided against it simply because leaving it in situ does not solve the problem of drilling into it or cutting it.  I'm removing it room by room ensuring that I take all precations prior to touching the stuff.

----------


## silentC

Actually, I'm of the school of thought that says you are far better to leave it where it is and seal it in some way. If you pull it out, it is going to stir up a heap of dust (much of which you wont be able to see) which will settle all through your house and then you'll breathe it in. It only becomes a health problem when you stir it up. Let sleeping dogs lie... 
I read somewhere a few years ago that the next wave of asbestos victims will be the home renovators.

----------


## Rod Dyson

SilentC, I tend to agree with you, but there is no way, from a professional view point, that I could recomend leaving asbestos in a job. 
I think this is a bit contradictory by me however, the general aim is to rid the community of asbestos products over time. Recomending that they are left in place, even though it is common sense, that undisturbed it poses no threat, just leaves open the prospect for future litigation, due to the sensitivity surrounding asbestos.  
This may not pose a problem for most people, but being in the industry I need to be a bit careful.  
<QUOTE>_"I read somewhere a few years ago that the next wave of asbestos victims will be the home renovators."</QUOTE>_ 
This is very true hence the need to be cautious giving advice on asbestos related matters. Removal should only be done by licenced removalist. 
Cheers 
Rod

----------


## silentC

I hear what you are saying. It's a bit of a paradox. My Uncle was the asbestos safety officer for the building maintenance dept. at a major SES plant in Vic back in the late 70's early 80's. Their policy was to remove it (of course) but he reckons that wall sheet contains only a very small amount of asbestos by comparison to some of the insulation materials that were being used. And it's locked up in the cement sheet where it can't hurt you. You have to be unlucky to get a fibre in your lungs, but that is all it takes. Just one. It makes me shudder to think about some of the things I have done over the years.  
It's not only asbestos dust that gets stirred up either when you renovate. If you live near a busy road, or pretty much anywhere in a mid to large size city, your roof is probably full of lead from car exhausts plus there's general dust from the atmosphere and from when the house was built, dust mites etc. All very unhealthy stuff. My wife and my daughter both were diagnosed with asthma in the year that we renovated our place, and I blame the dust. I just hope there are no nasty surprises for us down the track  :Frown:

----------


## Rod Dyson

I have done some stupid things over the years as well.  When we were kids we broke bits of asbetos sheeting up and tossed in fires to see it explode! 
I agree the risks are very very low with asbestos sheet but I will never advise someone to leave in the job, even though I most likely would myself.

----------


## shaunm

> I have done some stupid things over the years as well.  When we were kids we broke bits of asbetos sheeting up and tossed in fires to see it explode! 
> I agree the risks are very very low with asbestos sheet but I will never advise someone to leave in the job, even though I most likely would myself.

  i think it might be a stupid risk to remove it if this isn't done properly. I say just leave it and gyprock it.

----------


## Rod Dyson

> Removal should only be done by licenced removalist.

----------

